
Ask HN: Is there an industry where older age is a positive? - mesubli
I&#x27;m beyond the median age in the tech industry. I still love it but I&#x27;m facing facts. What industry (or industries) actually values the wisdom and experience of older workers more than the malleability of younger ones?
======
cmrdporcupine
Come to Google. At least here in our Waterloo, Ontario office we have plenty
of very smart and capable engineers continuing to write code and be respected
for it well into our graying years.

I myself am surprised how fast I went from 'youngest guy on the team' to
'oldest coder on the team'. But it hasn't been a liability here.

~~~
autotune
That's not a realistic option for most people in tech, older or not.

------
ninedays
Will you be willing to share which country you live? In some countries, there
are policies to hire older worker or people of diversity but it will depend on
the country you live.

------
maxxxxx
I am not sure if they really value the wisdom of older workers but medical
companies seem to have older workers in average.

------
heldrida
Just find a place that makes you happy, if your colleagues or wherever you are
applying for not happy about you there, don't force yourself.

~~~
maxxxxx
I think you mean well but this is not very helpful.

